# Problem with 942



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Whenever I switch to certain channels, it says "acquiring satellite signal" and it would quickly go away and go to the channel, but the "acquiring satellite signal" box comes up repeatedly. The TV 2 input does not do this however. Any ideas?


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

LNB going bad?


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

722921 said:


> LNB going bad?


Is that on the satellite? Because it's only my 942 that seems to have the problem, not any other reciever


----------



## spear61 (Sep 19, 2004)

KB14 said:


> Is that on the satellite? Because it's only my 942 that seems to have the problem, not any other reciever


Check your cable connections on the back of the 942. Either the connnectors at the box or the cable adaptor for the tv1 and tv2 connectors could be a little loose. That is all it would take to reduce the signal enough to cause problems.


----------

